# Old MET Opera telecasts



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Sorry if we already have a thread on this.

I was looking in the MET Opera database and saw that there was a gala in there in 1954 which was telecast to several theaters.

This page also mentions that there had been a performance of _Carmen_ telecast by that point in time also.

http://archives.metoperafamily.org/Imgs/Opening1954.htm

Can these old telecasts be seen anywhere?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

The cowards STILL haven't put their old Billy Budd video in the daily streams. I happen to have it thanks to someone copying it to dvd from vhs but it's overall near-impossible to find.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

They also have several radio broadcasts listed in their database but that are apparently not available on their streaming service. Do they have these and the old telecasts and simply not upload them, or do they just not have them anymore?

I guess I should send them an email.


----------



## cancui (Jan 19, 2019)

There are quite some radio broadcasts (not officially issued) from the 60s circulating around, presumably taped from the radio because you could hear the Ads and Mr. Cross' comments. 
Paul Jackson has a very comprehensive three-volume survey on these Saturday afternoon broadcasts. I think they are just kept in Met's vault and are not released. I'm really curious about the 1950 Don Carlos telecast. 
Yeah they just don't bother to release them, but at the same time have plenty of time for filing copyright complaints on YouTube.


----------

